
What does being a New York Times Bestseller mean? - samclemens
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/culture/what-is-this/215277-new-york-times-bestseller
======
jasode
Another article compares NYT methodology with other compilations:
[http://fourhourworkweek.com/2012/08/17/amazon-
monthly-100/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2012/08/17/amazon-monthly-100/)

------
tehwebguy
There is an attorney here in Orlando that will get you on the list for a fee.
It's pretty gross.

~~~
hga
I've read there are several services that will do this for less than $100K,
plus you can get all the books they bought at the appropriate stores. Suspect
this when a book is on the list for only one week.

------
ableal
(2012)

